# Tweaking QoS in Windows XP Pro



## Tweak Master (Apr 26, 2002)

*Increase your bandwidth by tweaking QoS in Windows XP Pro*

The following tweak applies only to Windows XP Professional edition.

The default system behavior is that all 100% bandwidth is available, however, if there is a running application that indicates to the OS it needs to send high priority/real time data, then as long as it has the socket open, Windows XP will restrict best effort traffic to 80% of the bandwidth so that high priority traffic can be accommodated. Basically, applications can make this request to the operating system for QoS support using the QoS application programming interfaces (APIs) in Windows and this only applies if a specific app is requesting QoS.

If you'd like to change how much bandwidth is reserved for QoS (the default is 20% of the total bandwidth), do the following:

1. Make sure you're logged in as "Administrator" (not just any account with admin privileges).
2. Navigate to START>Run and type: gpedit.msc
3. Navigate to Local Computer Policy > Administrative Templates > Network > QOS Packet Scheduler
4. In the right window, double-click the limit reservable bandwidth setting
5. On the setting tab, check the enabled setting.
6. Where it says "Bandwidth limit %", change it to read 0 (or whatever percentage you want to reserve for high priority QoS data)
7. Click OK, close gpedit.msc

Under START > My Computer > My Network Connections > View Network Connections, right-click on your connection and under Properties (where it lists your protocols), make sure QOS Packet Scheduler is enabled.

You need to reboot for changes to take effect.

Note: This tweak applies only to The Professional version of Windows XP.

To read more about QoS, refer to the MSDN Documentation here.


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

first of all, qos tweak is a myth...it will not take any of your bandwith away, unless you are performing a criticle download, such as an up date...and second of all, don't be rediculous, if you want to dissable qos, just dissable it in services, and that'll work in home as well


----------



## Tweak Master (Apr 26, 2002)

Here's a great tip to speed up your browsing of Windows 2000 & XP machines. Its actually a fix to a bug that by default of a normal Windows 2000 setup that scans shared files for Scheduled Tasks. 

And its turns out that you can experience a delay as long as 30 seconds when you try to view shared files across a network from as Windows 2000 is using the extra time to search the remote computer for any Scheduled Tasks. Note that though the fix is originally intended for only those affected, Windows 2000 users will experience that actual browsing speed of both the Internet & Windows Explorers improving significantly after applying it since it doesnt search for Scheduled Tasks anymore. Here's how: 

Open up the Registry and go to: 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/Current Version/Explorer/RemoteComputer/NameSpace

Under that branch, select the key: 

{D6277990-4C6A-11CF-8D87-00AA0060F5BF}

and delete it.

This is key that instructs Windows to search for Scheduled Tasks. If you like you may want to export the exact branch so that you can restore the key if necessary. This fix is so effective that it doesn't require a reboot and you can almost immediately determine yourself how much it speeds up your browsing processes.


----------



## Tweak Master (Apr 26, 2002)

Just a little tip.  


With some ADSL/Cable modems (especially USB) you may have a problem with getting disconnected after a few hours, here are two ways to fix that.

Disable Hibernation
Right click on your desktop, click the screen saver tab, once there you should see a power button at the bottom of the display properties dialog, click that, ones dialog appears click the hibernate tab, and uncheck enable hibernation.

Disable Windows Messenger
Go to your start menu, click run.
In the Run dialog type gpedit.msc
Go to Computer Configuration>Administrative Templates>Windows Components>Windows Messenger
Once there right click Do not allow Windows messenger to be run, go to properties.
Check the box next to enable.

That should fix the problem.


----------



## Tweak Master (Apr 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by perris:_
> *first of all, qos tweak is a myth...it will not take any of your bandwith away, unless you are performing a criticle download, such as an up date...and second of all, don't be rediculous, if you want to dissable qos, just dissable it in services, and that'll work in home as well *


Yea, I have heard both sides on this issue. I guess if it doesn't work for you oh well. "Nothing Ventured Nothing Gained!"


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

ok, this'll work for 80% of you...faster page loading;

I can't guarantee this will work for everyone, but for me and 80%that have tried it, it works great. This tweak will help web pages load very fast, not a great effect on downloads, but web surfing will be faster. FIRST AND FOREMOST MAKE A RESTORE POINT OR WRITE DOWN YOUR CURRENT REGISRTY ENTRIES PRIOR TO TRYING - JUST IN CASE!!!!. Navigate to this registry entry and change the following settings: 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\ServiceProvider 

On the right change these entries: (ALL values are HEXIDECIMAL) 

DnsPriority - 7 
HostsPriority - 6 
LocalPriority - 5 
NetbtPriority - 8


----------

